# Poor venous access



## KTRAUB4 (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a dx code for poor venous access


----------



## Grintwig (Mar 10, 2010)

We have been using 459.81 Other specified disorders of circulatory system venous (peripheral) insufficiency unspecified


----------

